# Winterschuhe?



## chayenne06 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst einmal finde ich es echt klasse dass es nun ein forum nur für uns mädels gibt 

jetzt hab ich auch gleich eine frage an alle. wie macht ihr es im herbst/winter mit den schuhen? bisher bin ich im winter mit meinen normalen sommerschuhen und überschuhe gefahren... aber das ist einfach zu kalt. heizsohlen etc. möchte ich nicht. es soll ein normaler winterschuh werden! 

*welchen schuh fahrt ihr?* 
so viel auswahl gibts dann leider doch nicht. 
und wie macht ihr es jetzt in der übergangssituation? schon nen winterschuh anziehen? hab es gestern bei der tour gemerkt dass es in meinem sommerschuh einfach zu sehr zieht  oben aufm berg wars natürlich super wetter.
also bin gespannt auf eure antworten! danke


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Northwave:http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=6633;group=83;page=2;pid=58;menuid1=18;menuid2=153;mid=33;pgc=0;ID=aebd928127d3a9f9ced8cf5b83cf4aea

Allerdings habe ich das Glück Schuhgröße 40 fahren zu können und auch nicht einen allzu schmalen Fuß zu haben, so das mir Männerschuhe gut passen. Den Winterschuh habe ich noch eine Nummer größer genommen, damit die dicken Trekkingsocken noch reinpassen.

Gruß
Ulrike

Ach ja, für die Übergangszeit habe ich auch leichte Überschuhe, der Northwave ist dafür zu warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (4. Oktober 2009)

okay danke.
also ich hab auch normal größe 39, und würde wenn dann auch größe 40 nehmen! einen sehr schmalen fuss hab ich nun auch nicht


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe diesen Northwave:http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=6633;group=83;page=2;pid=58;menuid1=18;menuid2=153;mid=33;pgc=0;ID=aebd928127d3a9f9ced8cf5b83cf4aea
> 
> ...


wie fällt der denn aus?
eher wie die sidi schuhe( habe schuhgrösse 39 bei sidi 40,5)
oder "normal"?


----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> .......
> und wie macht ihr es jetzt in der übergangssituation? schon nen winterschuh anziehen? hab es gestern bei der tour gemerkt dass es in meinem sommerschuh einfach zu sehr zieht  oben aufm berg wars natürlich super wetter.
> also bin gespannt auf eure antworten! danke


Proier mal Neoprenüberschuhe. Die halten den Wind und die erste Kälte gut ab


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

richtig neo überschuhe sind super warm.
leider schrotte ich jedes jahr welche, da sie das laufen nicht mögen


----------



## chayenne06 (5. Oktober 2009)

neopren überschuhe hab ich, helfen bei mir gar nichts!! 
also wenn dann kauf ich dieses jahr gscheite winterschuhe! 
i will nimma friern!


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> wie fällt der denn aus?
> eher wie die sidi schuhe( habe schuhgrösse 39 bei sidi 40,5)
> oder "normal"?



Der Northwave fällt ein bißchen breiter aus wie die SIDIs. Normale habe ich Größe 39, nur die Radschuhe in 40


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Oktober 2009)

Den Northwave habe ich auch, bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob in 40 oder 41. Die stehen total eingesaut im Keller , müssten aber 41 sein. Normal brauche ich 39, in Radschuhen 40. Die Northwave sind zwar nicht schlecht und halten Nässe ordentlich ab, irgendwann bekomme ich aber doch kalte Füße.
Wenn es richtig kalt wird trage ich aber am liebsten ein Paar alte Sidischuhe, die eher an einen normalen Freizeitschuh mit Schnürung erinnern. In den Schuh kommt statt der originalen Einlegesohle so ein Teil mit Aluunterseite und Wollfilzoberseite, dann noch ein Paar dünne Wollsocken und dicke Neoprenüberschuhe. Hört sich wild an, funktioniert bei mir aber am besten.

Für die Übergangszeit habe ich eine Art halben Überschuh von Shimano. Die Dinger gehen über die Zehen und haben aber noch eine Verlängerung über die Oberseite des Schuhs, die mit einem Klettverschluß am Knöchel geschlossen wird. Die Ferse und jeweils ein Stück an den Seiten bleiben frei. Leider lösen die Teile sich langsam auf und ich finde nur noch diese einfachen "Toecover". 

Gruß Tine


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube das große Problem sind die Pedalplatten.

An meiner enduro habe ich Plattformpedale und fahre auch im Winter die Fiveten High Impact. Da habe ich keine Probleme mit kalten Füßen.


----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja das glaube ich auch. Ich fahre auch mit  Bärentatzen und habe längst nicht die Probleme mit kalten Füßen, wie viele andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (6. Oktober 2009)

die Kältebrücke ist definitiv die Pedalplatte - wenn ich schon kalte Füße habe, hat Mann immer noch warme - wir friern einfach eher besonders an den Füßen .... Wenns unter 0grad ist und ich lange fahren will, kommen die Heizsohlen rein. Ansonsten habe ich auch die Winterschuhe von NW - jedoch irgendwann kommt das gleiche mit der Kältebrücke.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde diesen Winter auch Flats montieren - hoffentlich an mein neues Enduro!    Und dann mit Bergschuhen oder dergleichen ab in die heimischen Wälder.


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2009)

@ mtbbee

Probier mal ein Stück von der dünnen reflektierenden Wärmedecke aus dem Auto-Erstehilfe-Set in dem Bereich wo die Pedalplatten sind unter die Einlegesohlen der Radschuhe zu legen. Wenns verrutscht einfach mit Klebeband festmachen. 
Hab ich letzten Winter als Tipp gekriegt und seitdem keine kalten Füße mehr gehabt


----------



## mtbbee (7. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> @ mtbbee
> 
> Probier mal ein Stück von der dünnen reflektierenden Wärmedecke aus dem Auto-Erstehilfe-Set in dem Bereich wo die Pedalplatten sind unter die Einlegesohlen der Radschuhe zu legen.



prima, DANKE !!!!  das werde ich so machen ... habe eh noch so ein paar Deckchen über. Ich werde (wenn ich es hoffentlich nicht vergesse) berichten


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2009)

..fahre flatpedale - den five ten , bzw. einen sixsixone - und hab seal skinz socken drin - die halten wind , kälte und jegliche nässe ab !! ideale kombi !! hatte noch nie kalte füsse, greez , kati


----------



## mtbbee (7. Oktober 2009)

wegen Kälte .... bis wieviel Minusgrade fahrt Ihr eigentlich? Und wenn z.B. bei minus 10grad, wie lange dann? Da könnte ich dann Parallelen ziehen was möglich wäre ... mit den Händen habe ich eben kein Problem, die Lobster PI spenden mir auch bei beißenden Temperaturen Wärme ... (unter -15grad fahre ich übrigens nicht mehr). Als erstes greife ich dann die Idee mit der Rettungsfolie auf. Flatpedalen wären ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit oder die Plastikdinger die man auf die Klickies poppt und dann eben Wanderschuhe oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (7. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> wegen Kälte .... bis wieviel Minusgrade fahrt Ihr eigentlich? Und wenn z.B. bei minus 10grad, wie lange dann?.



bei uns liegt dann ja meist schnee und sobald der liegt kommt mir das bike nicht mehr raus. da wären meine touren ski und skating ski schwer beleidigt


----------



## Warnschild (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab dummerweise Gr. 36, dabei aber keine allzu schmalen Füße. Hinzu kommt, dass ich nicht die Kohle habe, mir superteure Winterschuhe zuzulegen. 

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich im Winter einfache Shimano-Trekking-Rad-Schuhe mit Klickies an, hatte ne Wintersohle reingelegt (gibts für ein paar Euro für normale Schuhe im Schuhgeschäft) und Neopren-Überschuhe an. Das ging halbwegs, war aber nach ein paar Stunden doch zu kalt (obwohls nur - 6° hatte oder vielleicht auch etwas kälter).


Mit den Händen hab ich ähnliche Probleme: Ein paar Stunden kein Problem, dann plötzlich eiskalt. Hängt wohl mit der Erschöpfung zusammen. Für die Hände trage ich übrigens einfach Langlaufhandschuhe von Odlo, aus Softshell. Die sind dünn, bequem und warm.


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich möchte eigentlich keine flats drauf bauen... 
mir ist es lieber mit den clickies.
meine sommerschuhe mit einer alueinlegesohle sind dann schon zu eng, und wie gesagt, alles schon ausgetestet, hilft bei mir nix. da kann ich gerade mal ne halbe bis eine stunde fahren... dann sind die zehen ab 
deswegen welchen gscheiten mtb winterschuh fahrt ihr?


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2009)

gaerne eskimo, davor welche von northwave. sind beide gut.


----------



## cmg20 (7. Oktober 2009)

.... *wunder*.... hab ich so ne gute Durchblutung in den Händen und Füßen?? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, ich hab ständig kalte Zehen und Finger.... 

Aber ich bin letztes Jahr einfach mit einem normalen Paar dickeren Socken (keine Radsocken!!), einem Paar normale Wollsocken und meinen Northwave Sommer-Radschuhen gefahren. Keine Thermo-Einlegesohlen, Heizsohlen, spezielle Winterschuhe, etc. Nix. Und das ging - allen ernstes - mindestens 1,5 Stunden wunderbar, bei Unmengen Schnee und Kälte (siehe Fotos in meinem Album). Hab auch Klickpedale. 

An den Händen hab ich auch "nur" die Gore AlpX Windstopper Handschuhe und hatte die ganze Zeit keine kalten Finger... 

Kann ich mir jetzt grade auch nicht erklären... aber evtl. gilt ja auch hier das Motto "weniger ist mehr"??? Ich bin sonst nämlich echt auch eine "Frostbeule", vor allem an besagten Stellen.

LG Carina


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2009)

*neid* keine Probleme mit kalten Füßen... mein Wunschtraum. Was man da für Geld sparen kann 

Ich fahre jeden Tag ca. 30 km mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, auch im Winter, und um 6 Uhr morgends bei Minusgraden fröstel ich dann schon sehr. Ist aber im noch nicht ganz wachen Zustand wohl eher ein Kreislaufproblem. Zurück gehts dann besser.


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Oktober 2009)

@cmg20:
wie machst du das denn 2 paar dicke socken in sommerbikeschuhe?? die müssen aber sehr sehr groß sein damit 2 paar socken für den winter reinpassen?! bei mir geht das mit meinen sommerschuhen nicht. die passen wie angegossen, sonst würde ich ja im sommer rausschlupfen


----------



## cmg20 (8. Oktober 2009)

@ chayenne:
Nö, die sind mir eigentlich nicht zu groß. Ich glaube aber, Northwaves sind etwas breiter geschnitten. Aber wenn ich zwei Paar Socken anhab wirds schon etwas eng, geht aber noch bestens zum radeln.

Ich hab übrigens diese Schuhe: http://www.northwave.com/eu/shoes_det.php?itemid=17&catid=2&area=2# , allerdings das schwarze Modell von 2009.

LG


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Oktober 2009)

waow, die schuhe sehen ja schick aus! wo gibts die denn zu kaufen? 
ich hab die schuhe von shimano:
http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Schuhe/BikeundVeloSchuheTouren/SH-WM40BikeSchuhevonShimano.aspx

und für rennen noch die von specialized gekauft:
http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=45419&menuItemId=8312&eid=4927
allerdings das 2009 modell. (sieht aber fast gleich aus)

und bei beiden passen keine 2 paar dicken socken rein!


----------



## cmg20 (8. Oktober 2009)

.... kenn mich grade auch nicht mehr aus. Irgendwas ist hier komisch . Anscheinend ist der Schnitt von Northwave doch anders als der vom Rest. 

Diese Schuhe gabs beim Roseversand. Gibt es immer noch, aber noch die 2009er-Modelle: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10379. 

Bei Bike24: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=1;pid=58;menuid1=18;menuid2=153;mid=33;pgc=0 

Oder auch bei Hibike: http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=e8b17ed3a9617be6f6bbf506e9d25e97

Kannst überall bedenkenlos bestellen (falls du das noch nicht getan hast), sind alles super Läden!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (8. Oktober 2009)

"rose" ist meistens mein heim-und hausversand  

habe mir jetzt mal diese winterschuhe bestellt:
http://www.northwave.com/usa/shoes_det.php?itemid=29&catid=4&area=4

vielleicht passen sie ja ganz gut


----------



## Yossarian (9. Oktober 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> waow, die schuhe sehen ja schick aus! wo gibts die denn zu kaufen?
> ich hab die schuhe von shimano:
> http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Schuhe/BikeundVeloSchuheTouren/SH-WM40BikeSchuhevonShimano.aspx



Shimano hat die besten Winterschuhe. Wenn die SS passen, passen die allemal.
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/nl/index/products/shoes/mtb/product.-code-SH-MW80.-type-sh_mountain.html
Auszuhalten sind die bis +15°.
Für kurze Fahrten, <1h, gehn die bei allen Minusgraden.
Bei 2h und mit etwas dickeren Socken so bis -5°. Darunter und vor allem bei längerer Tour wirds eng. Die Cleats sind halt ne Kältebrücke.
Wer auf Cleats nicht verzichten will (wie ich), braucht für lange Touren im Winter bei Minusgraden ne Schuhheizung.
(Ich neige auch zu kalten Füßen, liebe Schwestern)


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Oktober 2009)

So, die northwave celsius sind nun da... aber irgendwie hauen die mich nicht so vom hocker und werde sie wieder zurück schicken!
und wahrscheinlich mal die shimano bestellen 

habt ihr denn sonst noch irgendwelche gscheiten winterschuhe die ihr empfehlen könnt?

ps: hier in Rosenheim schneits schon fleißig


----------



## mtbbee (14. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Probier mal ein Stück von der dünnen reflektierenden Wärmedecke aus dem Auto-Erstehilfe-Set in dem Bereich wo die Pedalplatten sind unter die Einlegesohlen der Radschuhe zu legen. Wenns verrutscht einfach mit Klebeband festmachen.



war heute abend 1.5h bei knappen 2grad unterwegs und habe den Tipp beherzigt. Leider ohne großen Erfolg: nach 1h gabs dann doch kalte Füße - schade, da helfen wohl doch nur wieder die Heizsohlen - trotzdem DANKE


----------



## Veloce (14. Oktober 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Shimano hat die besten Winterschuhe. Wenn die SS passen, passen die allemal.
> http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish.../product.-code-SH-MW80.-type-sh_mountain.html
> Auszuhalten sind die bis +15°.
> Für kurze Fahrten, <1h, gehn die bei allen Minusgraden.
> ...



Seitdem ich im Winter mit Shimano MTB Winterschuhen RR , MTB und Crosser fahre kenne ich keine Eisfüße mehr .
Die Schuhe sind genial . Ich hab zwei Paar davon  . Beide sind 2 - 3 Nummern größer ( Gr 36 ) wegen der isolierenden Luftzirkulation .
Ich fahre  mit Klickpedalen .
In der Gesamtleistung halte ich sie für die besten Winterschuhe .
Leider sind Größen < 39 nicht unbedingt in Deutschland verfügbar .
Die ersten Schuhe hab ich daher in England bestellt .
Mir passt mit 36 der 39er aber komod ohne dicke Socken .
So kann ich bei Minusgraden gediegen lange GA Einheiten fahren .


----------



## Veloce (14. Oktober 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> So, die northwave celsius sind nun da... aber irgendwie hauen die mich nicht so vom hocker und werde sie wieder zurück schicken!
> und wahrscheinlich mal die shimano bestellen
> 
> habt ihr denn sonst noch irgendwelche gscheiten winterschuhe die ihr empfehlen könnt?
> ...



Nimm sie 2 Nummern größer als deine reguläre Größe.
Ich hab bei Shimano regulär Gr 37 und 39 bei den Winterschuhen .
Wirst sehen das ist ein Quantensprung


----------



## Yossarian (15. Oktober 2009)

Veloce" data-source="post: 6436681"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Mir passt mit 36 der 39er aber komod ohne dicke Socken .
> So kann ich bei Minusgraden gediegen lange GA Einheiten fahren .



Da is was dran. Meine sind eigentlich zu klein. Ich hab normal Schuhgröße 44 oder 44,5 und die MW-80 sind 45er, meine Shimano-Sommerschuhe auch. Ich benutz die häufig auf Kurzstrecken ins Büro und brauch da keine dicken Socken.
Mit dicken Socken sind die 45er schon eng. Keine schlechte Idee, mir ein 2. Paar mit 46 oder 47 zuzulegen. Da sollte noch was drin sein bzgl. Isolation.


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Oktober 2009)

@Veloce:
wo hast du denn die shimano her, aus dem laden oder irgendwo bestellt? 
und wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Oktober 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> *welchen schuh fahrt ihr?*



Bis so 0°C (und noch ein Eck drunter je nach Strecke) geht es mit den normalen BW Laufschuh wie im Sommer. Nur eben mit ordentlich dicker Socke (auch dienstlich geliefert damals  ). Bärentatze fahre ich das ganze Jahr über, da greift der BW Laufschuh mit seinem Noppenprofil und relativ stabilen Sohle super drin. Letztes Jahr um Weihnachten rum bin ich aber insbesondere wg. dem ganzen Schlamm und weil am Knöchel noch angenehmer ist dann damit gefahren:

http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/75/Kampfstiefel-Bundeswehr.JPG

Wenn man viel in der Ebene rumrollt ist ein 'warmer' Schuh noch wichtiger.

'Klick' kommt mir nicht an die Füße. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loxi (16. Oktober 2009)

@Yossarian,
genau die fahre ich auch, letzten Winter in Gr. 40 geholt (Shimano immer eine Nr. größer als normal).
Aber wasserdicht wie angegeben sind die überhaupt nicht! Bei mittelstarkem Regen sind die nach spätestens einer halben Stunde vollgelaufen. Und nicht nur wegen des überhaupt nicht abdichtenen Beinabschlusses sondern richtig durchgesickert von vorne! 

Falls mir jemand wirklich wasserdichtes Schuhwerk empfehlen kann, würde ich mich freuen 

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Also das würde ich reklamieren - steht ja deutlich genug "water resistant" auf dem Schuh. Und Goretex...


----------



## Loxi (16. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also das würde ich reklamieren - steht ja deutlich genug "water resistant" auf dem Schuh. Und Goretex...



Auch auffällig ist, dass wenn ich mal zu lange im Frost unterwegs bin, zuallererst der rechte Fuß "abstirbt", wenn der linke noch warm ist! Wenn man beide nebeneinander vergleicht, ist das löchrige Feld über den Zehen auch ein wenig größer geraten als das linke. Das wär jetzt mein Tip beim Kaufen im Laden, diese Schuhe individuell auszusuchen!


----------



## Veloce (16. Oktober 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @Veloce:
> wo hast du denn die shimano her, aus dem laden oder irgendwo bestellt?
> und wieviel hast du bezahlt?



Das erste Paar Gr 38 bei  St Johns Cycles in England .
Das zweite Paar Gr 39  bei Paul Lange als Händlerin .
Die Schuhe kosten ca 185 Euronen .
Beide halten einem kurzen Regenguß stand .
Ich freu mich gerade drüber das kleinere Paar für schlammige Randonees
in Belgien bestens verwenden zu können 
Die neue Ausgabe der Winterschuhe werde ich sicherlich auch bald testen .


----------



## Yossarian (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich selber fahr ja noch das Vorgängermodell SH-MW02:
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/30180
Das aber schon 3 Winter, hauptsächlich ins Büro, oft bei Regen. 
Da ist noch nie Wasser eingedrungen, die sind dicht. 
Sollten die jetzt pfuschen?
Wichtig ist vielleicht auch eine genügend lange Gore-Tex-Hose mit verstellbarem Beinabschluß, damit es nicht von oben reinläuft.
Ich hab viel Zeugs mit Gore-Tex-Membran und meiner Erfahrung nach ist das absolut dicht. Das Problem sind eigentlich immer die Schnittstellen: Hände, Füße und Kopf. An der Kapuze kommt immer ein bißchen rein, an den Händen und Füßen muß man auf Überlappung achten und zwar richtig herum.
Also Hose über die Schuhe und Handschuhe unter die Jacke.
Und dann sollte alles mit Membran sein, Jacke, Hose, Schuhe, Handschuhe und Kapuze. Wenn ein Teil undicht ist verteilt sich die Nässe auch unter die Membran.


----------



## Veloce (16. Oktober 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Ich selber fahr ja noch das Vorgängermodell SH-MW02:
> http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/30180
> Das aber schon 3 Winter, hauptsächlich ins Büro, oft bei Regen.
> Da ist noch nie Wasser eingedrungen, die sind dicht.
> ...



Da spricht die praktische Vielfahrerin wahre Worte .
Hab mich zu Motorradzeiten mal selbst mit einer in die Regenüberschuhe
reingesteckten Regenhose ausgetrickst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tantemucki (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels!

Ich fahre mit Plastiktüte... hört sich komisch an, aber es wirkt. Über die Socken so ne Brotzeittüte (Frühstücksbeutel) ziehen. Hält für ca. 2 Std warm UND trocken


----------



## Veloce (17. Oktober 2009)

tantemucki schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels!
> 
> Ich fahre mit Plastiktüte... hört sich komisch an, aber es wirkt. Über die Socken so ne Brotzeittüte (Frühstücksbeutel) ziehen. Hält für ca. 2 Std warm UND trocken



Adequates Preis Leistungs Verhältnis  .  Bei zwei Stunden würden mir Sommerschuhe mit Neoprenüberzügen reichen . Gibt nur  Käsefüße .


----------



## tantemucki (17. Oktober 2009)

Veloce" data-source="post: 6443621"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Adequates Preis Leistungs Verhältnis  .  Bei zwei Stunden würden mir Sommerschuhe mit Neoprenüberzügen reichen . Gibt nur  Käsefüße .



 also bis jetzt riech ich noch nix...


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

tantemucki schrieb:


> also bis jetzt riech ich noch nix...



Naja, bei Ostwind glaube ich schon ab und zu was zu riechen...


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

@Bettini,

wenn ich Deine bisherigen Beiträge so lesen, scheinst Du eher ein Mitarbeiter von diesem Laden zu sein 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=11117882


@alle anderen, hat da schon mal wer bestellt? Ist der Shop zuverlässig? Meine Favoriten an Bikeläden sind eigentlich andere


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @Bettini,
> 
> wenn ich Deine bisherigen Beiträge so lesen, scheinst Du eher ein Mitarbeiter von diesem Laden zu sein



Ist er offensichtlich! Und jetzt ist der Beitrag weg, weil: Keine Werbung im Forum!


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

ups, eine fixe Truppe 

habe sie übrigens auch bei Hibike gesehen für einen Zehner mehr 

Mich interessiert jetzt da Thema wieder mehr ... in den Northface bekomme ich jetzt schneller kalte Füße (und das bei -1grad) als in der letzten Saison. Bin am Überlegen ....


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich überlege auch hin und her. Flats montieren, mit Überschuhen plagen - oder doch Schuhe kaufen? (Aber nicht aufgrund von Werbespam!  )


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

die Shimano's M80 haben ja in diesem Thread hier von der Wärmeleistung her sehr gut abgeschnitten. In der vergangenen Saison hatte ich wenns ganz übel war, Heizsohlen von Tschiiibo verwendet, doch immer das Geraffel mit den Akkus   ... würd' ich mir gerne ersparen.
Sind am Wochenende beim Stadler in Berlin und der hat eine große Schuhauswahl - vielleicht sind die Teile ja da. Ich sehe mich um.
Überschuhe egal in welcher Dicke, reichen mir leider nicht aus. Da hatte ich schon vieles probiert, selbst welche mit Teddyfell. Auf die Klickies mag ich so ungerne verzichten. Selbst meine Leichtwanderschuhe scheinen mir zu schwer.


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

Hat den vielleicht jemand? Ist der kuschlig warm?

Gaerne Eskimo

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=460c6baa08bd74f0b7b073f388e0de5f

laut deren Hotline haben sie eher den Gaerne empfohlen (bei Regen ggf Überschuhe) als NW oder Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (21. Oktober 2009)

Na ja, wasserdicht ist im Winter nicht nur bei Regen wichtig.
Pfützen und Schneematsch machen den Schuh auch nass, d.h. du brauchst dann eigentlich immer Überschuhe.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade die Shimano MW80 anprobiert und was soll ich sagen: reinschlüpfen und wohlfühlen. Werde mir wohl die zulegen - überlege nur noch wegen dem Preis.

Außerdem habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung damit gemacht, wasser- und winddichte Strümpfe zu tragen. Da sind die Füße richtig schön warm und die Feuchtigkeit in den Strümpfen hält sich auch in Grenzen. Die Investition hat sich gelohnt.

http://www.sealskinz.com/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/KE451||[email protected][email protected]|0|user|1,0,0,1|53|

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> ich habe gerade die Shimano MW80 anprobiert und was soll ich sagen: reinschlüpfen und wohlfühlen.



Hm... Langsam werde ich neugierig!    Welche Größe? Wie viele Nummern größer als normal?


----------



## SteffiTycoon (21. Oktober 2009)

Habe normalerweise Schuhgrösse 42, aber mir passten erst die in 45 (!).
Da muß ich mir auch noch überlegen, ob die Größe dann nicht mit nem Edding übermale. 

Im Ernst: ich kenne das schon von meinen Laufschuhen (wenn man die Daumennagelregel anwendet).


----------



## Yossarian (21. Oktober 2009)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Habe normalerweise Schuhgrösse 42, aber mir passten erst die in 45 (!).


Wenn das StefanTycoon gepostet hätte, wüßte ich, welche Größe man bestellen müßte.


----------



## Tatü (21. Oktober 2009)

ich finde den Defroster super bequem und auch bei eisigen Temperaturen gut.


----------



## crashxl (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ihr,

oh das leidige Thema . 
Bei meinem MTB habe ich Plattformpedale (Holzfeller), fahre dann mit meinen Trailrunningschuhen.  Sommer wie Winter. Im Winter helfen warme Socken und ja nach Wetter Neoprenüberzug. Wobei mich schon allein das Überziehen meist total annervt. Ausserdem werden sie durch die Pedale unten richtig durchlöchert. Aber bei Wind verhindern sie, dass meine Füßchen zu kalt werden.  Und ab -5 ist eh alles eingefroren..

Beim Rennrad habe ich Shimano MTB Schuhe. Und durch die Fixierung in den Pedalen ist das mit dem Auskühlen ein Problem. Wenns dann noch naß ist..na ja, auch hier warme Socken und Überzüge. Ansonsten: Augen zu und durch.

Leider ist für mich bei Schuhgröße 35 die Auswahl an Schuhen doch arg begrenzt


----------



## SteffiTycoon (21. Oktober 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Wenn das StefanTycoon gepostet hätte, wüßte ich, welche Größe man bestellen müßte.


 Ich habe wirklich lang überlegt, aber den kann ich nicht mehr toppen!


----------



## teekillja (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
habe gerade dieses Ladies only! -Forum entdeckt. SUPER!! Wollte nun auch was zum Thema "Winterschuhe" beitragen. Vor ca. 1,5 Jahren bin ich auf den Off-Road-Schuh SH-MT 90 gestoßen, den ich günstig ersteigern konnte. Bin ihn den ganzen letzten Winter über gefahren und sehr zufrieden. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, nasse oder kalte füße gehabt zu haben. Ich habe ihn, wie bei Shimano üblich, eine Nummer größer gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hol den Fred hier mal aus dem Winterschlaf...

Nachdem ich diesen Winter schon wieder mit verschiedensten Schuhen rumexperimentiert habe, bin ich jetzt endlich bei der für mich perfekten Winterschuh-Lösung gelandet 
Rad-Winterschuhe sind ja schön, aber bei mehrstündigen Touren unter 0 frieren einem dann doch irgendwann die Zehen ein trotz Alufolie und Überschuhen... ganz zu schweigen von der Gefahr, mit den Klicks am Pedal festzufrieren (ja, ist mir schon passiert ).
Five-Tens sind leider auch nicht die Patentlösung. Zwar warm, aber der sagenhafte Grip ist schnell futsch, wenn die Sohle steinhart wird 
Danach hab ichs mit Trail-Laufschuhen mit Goretex-Membran versucht... viel zu kalt!

Nun die Lösung 





Die Sohle funktioniert super, sogar mit Plattformpedalen mit Pins (hätte ich nicht gedacht) und beim bergauf tragen und schieben hat man auch genug Grip. Und das Beste: Selbst bei an die vier Stunden langen Touren bei saftigen Minustemperaturen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie auch nur ansatzweise kalte Füße... nur mit zwei Paar Skisocken, ganz ohne Fußheizung oder Ähnliches. 

Also, ganz klarer Frostbeulentip 

Grüße, scylla


----------



## muirana (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin zwar noch nie mit denen Rad gefahren, aber meine ollen Meindl-Wanderschuhe haben auch so manche Mehrstundenwanderung durchs Erzgebirge warmgehalten, dass sie super sind kann ich also nur bestätigen!


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

Sind das gefütterte Wanderstiefel, oder eher für´s ganze Jahr?

Ich fahre seit diesem Winter mit den Hanwag Cerro Plus. Die sind auch zu empfehlen, weil sie warm gefüttert sind  und damit auch noch für´s Schneeschuhwandern etc. bestens geeignet


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sind das gefütterte Wanderstiefel, oder eher für´s ganze Jahr?



gefüttert sind die nicht, also prinzipiell ganzjahrestauglich. dafür schön wind- und wasserdicht. hab die stiefel einfach eine nummer größer genommen als ich eigentlich bräuchte, damit ich die fütterung durch socken selbst erzeugen kann


----------



## Female (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mit meinen FiveTens im Winter sehr zufrieden. SealSkinz-Socken und ab dafür.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> gefüttert sind die nicht, also prinzipiell ganzjahrestauglich. dafür schön wind- und wasserdicht. hab die stiefel einfach eine nummer größer genommen als ich eigentlich bräuchte, damit ich die fütterung durch socken selbst erzeugen kann


 
Ja genau  Wenn noch zwei Paar Wollsocken reinpassen, dann kommts aufs Gleiche raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hol den Fred hier mal aus dem Winterschlaf...
> 
> Nachdem ich diesen Winter schon wieder mit verschiedensten Schuhen rumexperimentiert habe, bin ich jetzt endlich bei der für mich perfekten Winterschuh-Lösung gelandet
> 
> Grüße, scylla




Das ist ja lustig, die fahre ich seit fast drei Jahren im Winter und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Nur sehen meine nicht mehr so schön neu aus 




(Vorletzte Woche - nun ist er weg, der Schnee am See )


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das ist ja lustig, die fahre ich seit fast drei Jahren im Winter und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Nur sehen meine nicht mehr so schön neu aus



Na dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens schon mal, dass die ein paar Jährchen halten


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Januar 2010)

Na, bei Deinen vielen Kilometern vielleicht nicht ganz so lang


----------

